# New to me Lang 84D with Chargrill



## jcam222 (Apr 7, 2022)

Many of you know I got my first Lang about a year and a half ago. It was a Gen 1 84D. Cooks like a dream. Recently completely refurbished and she look brand new. Well I wasn’t in the market for a change but came across a deal on a 2017 84D that has the added stock Lang charcoal grill. Additionally it has the damper upgrade for cooking in the warmer box. I love The fact I can pull it somewhere and smoke and grill both. As much as I hate too the older one will be up for sale. Here’s the new one.


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 7, 2022)

Man Jeff, that is one sweet cooker!! If only I had a use for something that big, I'd be all over buying the old one. Can't wait to see what you turn out with this new one buddy.

Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 7, 2022)

When are you picking up this beauty? Cant wait to see it in action!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 7, 2022)

Sweet looking rig but I would be sure you are happy with the way it cooks before selling old one.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 7, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> When are you picking up this beauty? Cant wait to see it in action!


Picked it up today. Have it on storage in a buddies barn until I move the other one.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 7, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Sweet looking rig but I would be sure you are happy with the way it cooks before selling old one.


Good point, my buddy said the same thing.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 7, 2022)

Jeff, that is a whole lotta smoker!
Congrats.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 7, 2022)

That's awesome Jeff that is a lot newer than the other one but the other one looked brand new. As for how it cooks you know how it cooks it's a Lang


----------



## smokin peachey (Apr 7, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Many of you know I got my first Lang about a year and a half ago. It was a Gen 1 84D. Cooks like a dream. Recently completely refurbished and she look brand new. Well I wasn’t in the market for a change but came across a deal on a 2017 84D that has the added stock Lang charcoal grill. Additionally it has the damper upgrade for cooking in the warmer box. I love The fact I can pull it somewhere and smoke and grill both. As much as I hate too the older one will be up for sale. Here’s the new one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post some pictures of the damper upgrade I’d be interested in seeing how it works.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 7, 2022)

Grats on the new rig, that's gonna be an absolute killer! RAY


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 7, 2022)

Dang! That is awesome! Congrats! Two lanes in a year, you’re a lucky guy!!!!!


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 7, 2022)

smokin peachey said:


> Can you post some pictures of the damper upgrade I’d be interested in seeing how it works.


Sure. It’s in a storage barn until I move the other but I’ll get some pics.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 7, 2022)

wow outrageous, I would love to have a friend with one.  Would be a treat to smoke on.  At my house it is me and wife so would use one tiny corner.

How many do you usually cook for?


----------



## smokin peachey (Apr 7, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Sure. It’s in a storage barn until I move the other but I’ll get some pics.


Thanks


----------



## culpepersmoke (Apr 7, 2022)

Nice looking rig. Congratulations


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 7, 2022)

Jeff, that is fantastic!  Congrats, can't wait to see what you turn out on it.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 8, 2022)

Awesome rig Jeff! Can't wait to see your first cook in it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2022)

WOW!
That is a killer rig!
Can’t wait to see your first cook on it!
Al


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 8, 2022)

You did a great job refurbishing!
I love looking at these rigs but can't imagine ever owning one, but
I will continue to live vicariously through pictures of these rigs 
:-)


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 8, 2022)

smokin peachey said:


> Can you post some pictures of the damper upgrade I’d be interested in seeing how it works.


That’s a nice looking cooker! I too would like a few pics of the inside to see it’s personality, pretty please!  I really like the simplicity of the coal cooker as well.  When you have the camera out can you snap some of the inside as well?  I have an air tank I could make a similar one....so would like to know how you think is cooks!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 8, 2022)

Wow Jeff, what a beast. A big beautiful beast. Can't wait to see it in use. Congratulations.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 9, 2022)

Congrats on the new rig Jeff !
Can't wait to see it in use !!

Keith


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 14, 2022)

smokin peachey said:


> Can you post some pictures of the damper upgrade I’d be interested in seeing how it works.





civilsmoker said:


> That’s a nice looking cooker! I too would like a few pics of the inside to see it’s personality, pretty please!  I really like the simplicity of the coal cooker as well.  When you have the camera out can you snap some of the inside as well?  I have an air tank I could make a similar one....so would like to know how you think is cooks!


Guy just drive up from KY earlier in the week and bought my other Lang so finally have this at the house. Here is the damper handle location on the outside. I will say it’s lose and hard to get damper to stay wide open. Have to ponder that a bit. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
Here is a pic of the damper inside the warmer opening up flow from the main cooking chamber.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
it has a drip pan added that wasn’t in my other Lang’s warmer.You can see the small drain hole to the right 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Here is the outside of the drain hole, a spout you can hang a bucket on.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
I forgot to get a pic of the upper backside of the warmer box. There are two small mini circular dampers like the big ones on the r firebox.I think when using the box you shut off the main stack , open the small damper between cook chamber and warmer and then open the two vents at top back of warmer to let smoke out. Frankly I doubt I use it often to cook but it’s nice to have as e tea space if needed.


----------

